# New FreeBSD user



## Eth0 (May 10, 2016)

buena tarde soy nuevo en el uso de freebsd tengo una laptop dell latitude e6410 procesador corei5 pero quiero saber si me funcionaria instalar la version 10.3 release

Good afternoon,
I'm new using FreeBSD. I have a laptop Dell Latitude E6410 i5 processor but I want to know if I install the official release version 10.3.


----------



## duda (May 10, 2016)

The Latitude E6410 comes with Intel HD Graphics - so why not?


----------



## SirDice (May 10, 2016)

We only allow English posts.

Rule #9: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/38922/


----------

